
Chinese Entities with Rights Abuses in Xinjiang Uighur Autonomous Region - aspenmayer
https://www.commerce.gov/news/press-releases/2020/05/commerce-department-add-nine-chinese-entities-related-human-rights
======
aspenmayer
Related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23278712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23278712)

Original title was too long. It was:

Commerce Department to Add Nine Chinese Entities Related to Human Rights
Abuses in the Xinjiang Uighur Autonomous Region to the Entity List

